# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  60*35*30

## Filipe Saraiva

Hey! Aqui vai o setup do meu primeiro salgado.

Setup:

*Aquario*: 60c*30l*35a
*Escumador*: Deltec MCE 300
*Iluminação*: 3x24 - 1 Actinica (20000ºk) 2x 10000ºk (10 horas, das 14:00 até as 00:00)
*Termostato*: Jager 100W
*Bomba de circulação*: hydor koralia nano (900L/h)

*Rocha viva*: 6kg Fiji Premium
*Areia*: Tmc 8kg "fine"
*Temperatura*: 25ºc~26ºc
*Agua*: cabo raso, quer tpa quer total quando iniciei, e osmose para reposição

Vivos:
4x Eremitas
zoanthus não os contei mas poucos...
1xactinodisco

kalkwasser (aquamedic) adicionado em agua de reposição.

osmose virá em Fevereiro (em principio)

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

a sump foi adiada já a tenho cá no sitio,  mas as tubagens que tinha não eram a solução portanto depois tenho de ver como vou fazer realmente.

Quanto ao aquario, começaram aparecer nos vidros manchas castanhas, penso que seja normal ao inicio...

Quanto a fotos, vou ver se tiro umas aos corais, pois o quario com o termostato de 100W e a bomba do escumador lá dentro tá um tanto ou quanto "feio"...

Aqui ficam as fotos, da adição de alguns vivos e componentes

*Hydor Koralia Nano*




*Actinodisco*


(um bocadinho para o dobrado pois com a adição do escumador etc  à bocado saltou do sitio...)

*Zoanthus*



 :grin: 
Cumps

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Hoje foi dia de tpa 10Litros (sempre agua natural do cabo raso), existem algumas arestas a limar nomeadamente o vinil preto atras e tambem uma rocha para tornar o layout triangular  :happy: 

aqui ficam as fotos 

Geral sem bomba do escumador lá dentro.

zoanthus fechados devido a corrente exercida pela mudança de agua




 :Smile:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

fica aqui um pequeno update da adiçao de mais um coral, desta vez uns parazoanthus. e por agora é tudo de adições agora vai ficar um mês como está.



 :thumbup3:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Hey!

Como não tenho nenhum escumador no aquário devido a estar a espera que o meu deltec MCE 300 chegue decidi testar alguns parâmetros da agua.

Nh3/Nh4+ -> 0ppm


NO3-> 5mg/L


Amanhã devo fazer tpa de 5Litros de agua natural, do cabo raso

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Filipe,

Bom começo.

Apenas um conselho, apontando um bocadinho a bomba para a superfície da água ajuda a fazer desaparecer a gordura superficial.

abraço

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Olá Filipe,
> 
> Bom começo.
> 
> Apenas um conselho, apontando um bocadinho a bomba para a superfície da água ajuda a fazer desaparecer a gordura superficial.
> 
> abraço


é como eu tenho agora  :SbOk: 

obrigado pela dica  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas. deixo aqui um update

adicionei tambem hoje:
Archaster Typicus (estrela do mar Areia)

*Deltec Mce 300*


Após uma hora



*Completei o Layout*



*Algumas fotos novas*

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tá a fikar mt fixe... hhehehehe

penso k terás d meter o quebra bolhas no escumador porque tou a ver ai umas bolhas...  :Wink: 

Pedro

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> tá a fikar mt fixe... hhehehehe
> 
> penso k terás d meter o quebra bolhas no escumador porque tou a ver ai umas bolhas... 
> 
> Pedro



tirei para a foto  :yb665: 

Obrigado pedro, vai estar cada vez melhor dentro dos possiveis  :SbRiche: 
hehe já ta montado

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Hey! Aqui vai o setup do meu primeiro salgado.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> *Aquario*: 60c*30l*35a
> *Sump*: 50c*17l*40a
> *Escumador*: novidades para breve
> *Iluminação*: 3x24 - 1 Actinica (20000ºk) 2x 10000ºk (10 horas, das 14:00 até as 00:00)
> *Termostato*: Jager 100W
> ...



Ola Filipe

Antes de mais, cumpre-me informarte de que movi o teu tópico para os " Novos Projectos", pois como se trata disso mesmo, os restantes membros assim terão a possibilidade de o ver mais e se assim o entenderem colocar opiniões.

Teu sistema tá simples, mas parece me bastante eficaz, agora é fazer as coisas com calma e esperar pelos resultados desejados.
Pois tens todas as condições para ser um reeff de sucesso.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Muito bom Filipe, gosto muito do nano e também da forma reflectida como estás a fazer as coisas. Só poderá dar bons resultados.

Dica: Acho que devias ter usado uma areia sugar size e com sempre numa espessura menor. Com essa areia poderás ter problemas de acumulação de detritos ao longo do tempo... por isso aconselho a aspirares o substrato aquando das mudanças de água.  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Nova adição:


Archaster typicus





> Boas,
> 
> Muito bom Filipe, gosto muito do nano e também da forma reflectida como estás a fazer as coisas. Só poderá dar bons resultados.
> 
> Dica: Acho que devias ter usado uma areia sugar size e com sempre numa espessura menor. Com essa areia poderás ter problemas de acumulação de detritos ao longo do tempo... por isso aconselho a aspirares o substrato aquando das mudanças de água. 
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva





> Ola Filipe
> 
> Antes de mais, cumpre-me informarte de que movi o teu tópico para os " Novos Projectos", pois como se trata disso mesmo, os restantes membros assim terão a possibilidade de o ver mais e se assim o entenderem colocar opiniões.
> 
> Teu sistema tá simples, mas parece me bastante eficaz, agora é fazer as coisas com calma e esperar pelos resultados desejados.
> Pois tens todas as condições para ser um reeff de sucesso.



thanks

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

hey!

Aqui vai um update, De notar que apareceram algas "verdinhas" pelo que penso que seja normal.

Pics



zoanthus sp.

----------


## AndreCardoso

Tão Filipe ?

São normais, tens isso montado ainda há pouco tempo (em termos de reefs)
Quais os parâmetros que tens agora?

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Tão Filipe ?
> 
> São normais, tens isso montado ainda há pouco tempo (em termos de reefs)
> Quais os parâmetros que tens agora?



Hoje comecei a fazer tpas de 15 litros, ou seja todas as quartas e domingos 15 litros com limpeza de vidros etc  :SbOk: 

quanto aos parametros encontra-se assim:

Nh3/Nh4+ -> 0ppm
No3 -> 0~5 mg/l      encontra-se dentro desse intervalo pois nao a escala é de 0 a 5 a 10 etc....
Po4 -> 0.5 mg/l


Os nitratos ja a semana passada andavam assim, os fosfatos é que é novidade,poderá ter sido da agua de hoje pois o mar encontrava-se agitado  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Hey!

Hoje adicionei 2 Turbo snails. E de maneira a remover os fosfatos que tenho no aquario os 0.5mg/l adicionei um saquinho de Seachem PhosGuard 100ml numa zona de passagem de agua do Deltec MCE-300.

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

News:
Adicionei
4x nassarios

medi os parametros passados 2 dias após adicionar o PhosGuard para remover o pico de po4.

no3- 5mg/l (sempre este piquinho  :yb620: )
Po4- 0mg/l ( :SbOk: )
Nh3/nh4 - 0ppm

abraços

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Aqui fica o que o reef tem neste momento:

*Peixes:*
2x clownfish

*invertebrados:*
2x Carangueijo eremita
4x nassarius sp.
2x Turbos sp.
2x Lysmata amboinensis
1x Archaster typicus

1x Blue Mushroom (Actinodiscus sp.)
Zoanthus sp.
Parazoanthus
Gorgonian Diodogorgia nodulifera

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas malta aqui fica a  nova adição

_Euphillya_




Greetings

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas!

Eis que chega a tão esperada unidade de OR. Antes te mais vou explicar para que que irá servir no meu reef. Esta unidade irá só ser utilizada para agua de reposição; mistura de kalkwasser e em raras ocasiões para fazer agua salinada, isto porque tenho possibilidade como referi no tópico de apanhar agua natural como muitos nós de lisboa.







Abraços!

----------


## AndreCardoso

Agora quase que não há desculpas para algas  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António P Sousa

parabens pel teu nano, está 5***** :yb677: .

Essa osmose de que marca é?
Se puderes diz-me quanto custou, pois eu estou e pensar em comprar uma para mim.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Não te esqueças de por a 2 primeiras horinhas a correr para o ralo.  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Agora quase que não há desculpas para algas


Claro, mas aquelas que mostrei que tinha na altura, "spots" verdes, através da resina de po4 remover da seachem conseguir eliminar quase tudo, por quanto vê-se mas só mm de perto portanto estão a decrescer   :Pracima: 
E claro agora com osmose não há mesmo desculpa  :yb665: 




> parabens pel teu nano, está 5*****.
> 
> Essa osmose de que marca é?
> Se puderes diz-me quanto custou, pois eu estou e pensar em comprar uma para mim.
> 
> Cumps.
> António Sousa


Obrigado  :SbOk3:  , quanto a osmose passo-te a informação por PM.




> Não te esqueças de por a 2 primeiras horinhas a correr para o ralo.


Bruno exacto até me disseram para fazer 5 horas para o esgoto, mas na realidade a unidade ainda não está montada vamos ver se no sábado meto isto a trabalhar. Mas claro obrigado pelo aviso  :SbOk3: 


Deixo aqui mais uma Foto da nova adição



Ao mesmo tempo que entrou o Red Ermit crab, entrou também um coral mas falemos disso mais tarde  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Tá mt bom... essa macro do eremita UIIII perfeita.

faz agora umas misturas d água com osmose hehehe vais ver k isso bomba mt...  :Big Grin: 

Pedro

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas malta após algum tempo aqui ficam as novidades  :Wink: 







euphyllia  :Wink: 

os novos zoanthus



cumps

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Recentemente apareceume "estas bichesas" no aquario alguem me sabe indicar o que são?

Serão copepods ou rotíferos?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas, Filipe isso parecem planarias :\

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas.

Concordo com o Pedro, acho que são planarias.

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

e eliminar as tais, como é que se pode fazer?, estão nos vidros imensas :S

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Filipe

Calhou-te a fava...
Fica aqui um link que eventualmente te pode ajudar...
http://www.reefforum.net/f187/sera-um-nudy-19762/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## joaocostal

Arranja um aspirador com uma rede fina para as aspirares.

Verifica se ao abanares os corais tambem la estao

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Não "estes tais bixos" só se encontram mesmo nos vidros, e quando raspo os mesmos só aparecem 2 dias depois.

Um teste curioso que fiz foi, os vidros andaram ai uns dias castanhos e estes bixos limparam o castanho todo, agora que ficam "esverdiados" não se vê tal desempenho  :Admirado:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas.

As planarias cá continuam, faço tpa no reef limpo os vidros e 1 dia depois cá estão elas novamente no da frente e nos 2 laterais. :bs_quesexclaim: 

Sugeriram-me para experimentar o Flatworm Exit da Salifert, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião e conselhos sobre este produto.

Entretanto, aqui ficam as fotos dos corais recentemente adicionados. Ainda faltam alguns mas estou a espera que fiquem em plena forma de exibir  :Wink: 






abraço

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Pode me dizer qual e a marca da osmose que comprou

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Pode me dizer qual e a marca da osmose que comprou


Sinceramente não sei LOL

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

:yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Filipe,

Boas fotos  :Smile:  Quando puderes coloca a geral.

abraço

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Olá Filipe,
> 
> Boas fotos  Quando puderes coloca a geral.
> 
> abraço



A geral ver se no se tiro uma com o aquário completamente Clean  :Wink: 

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos  :Wink: 


*Sinularia sp.*


*Echinaster sp.*


*aulastrea curvata*


*Fungia (ajuda na identificação rigorosa desta fungia sff)*

----------


## MAURO PIRES

A fungia esta lindissima com o que a alimentas

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Filipe,

O 3º coral é uma _Caulastrea furcata_.

As Fungias identificam-se pelo formato dos dentes dos septos radiais. Diria que a espécie de Fungia mais comum no mercado da Aquariofilia é a _Fungia fungites_.

Então e essa foto geral?

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Olá Filipe,
> 
> O 3º coral é uma _Caulastrea furcata_.
> 
> As Fungias identificam-se pelo formato dos dentes dos septos radiais. Diria que a espécie de Fungia mais comum no mercado da Aquariofilia é a _Fungia fungites_.
> 
> Então e essa foto geral?
> 
> Abraço




Boas Ricardo, sim é _Caulastrea furcata_ fugiu-me o dedo quando estava a escrever  :SbOk: 

Quanto a fungia compreia pelas cores  :Wink: 

A foto geral vai ter que esperar um bocadinho,estou "a ver" onde vou encaixar os frags  :yb665:  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Aqui ficam umas nova fotos  :Wink: 

Os corais já se encontrão no devido sitio mas por enquanto não vou tirar full shot  :Wink: 










Uma frag que encontrei no aquário proveniente da colónia vermelha de zoanthus.

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Hey!

Novos corais!  :Big Grin: 






Desde já agradeço ao André Cardoso. Pela disponibilidade e pelas explicações  :Wink: 

Thanks dude!


Faltando algumas fotos de outros, mas o aquário terá que levar uma "revisão de layout" para uma disposição mais agradável dos corais e claro agradável a vista  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Hey!

A calha que tenho vindo a utilizar neste Reef é uma T5 3x24W que a reflectir a luminosidade para todos os lados não é a melhor... Então tenho vindo a pensar numa elaboração de uma calha.

Já que vou fazer de raiz "DIY" iria ser uma calha de T5 mas 6x24W em que irei conjugar lâmpadas com diferentes temperaturas. Irá incluir todo o material da anterior calha (balastro encaixes...) de modo que só me faltam comprar um balatros electrónico encaixes, para as restantes 3 lâmpadas, e claro 6 reflectores novos para cada lâmpada.
Esta nova calha também ira incluir ventoinhas de arrefecimento pequenas de modo a reduzir o calor para o aquário.

A duvida reflecte-se no material utilizado para a estrutura da nova Calha, Acrílico preto ou algum material metálico.

Fico aberto a sugestões

abraços

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Uma foto que tirei hoje após TPA.


Já agora introduzi uma Vortech mp-20 e estou super contente com os resultados  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

5* dude  :Big Grin:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Update!







New Frag



New Frag 2

E já agora o que é isto?

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá, Filipe!

Parabéns pelo aqua! Tens zoanthus de fazer inveja...  :yb620: 

Quanto à última foto, parece ser uma Jewel Anemone... Dizem ser uma praga, no entanto, é bastante mais bonita do que a Aiptásia. De qualquer das formas, penso que, a bem dos teus corais, deves "sacrificá-la".

Cumprimentos,
Helena Pais

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Novas adições da "maternidade do coral"  :yb677: 





esta ultima já cá andava  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Novas fotos.

relembrar que adição de vodka tem mostrado resultados brilhantes  :Wink: 

Seguem- 



















E a minha ultima adição

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tá mt porreiro... a Vodka tá a ajudar mt  :Wink:   :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

agora esperar com paciência que cresça  :yb663: 

abraço
Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia Filipe,

Os corais estão cheios de saúde e a coralina está com muita força, tens ideia do valor do teu KH?

Queremos ver uma foto panorâmica!  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> tá mt porreiro... a Vodka tá a ajudar mt  
> 
> agora esperar com paciência que cresça 
> 
> abraço
> Pedro


Thanks pedro  :Wink: 




> Bom dia Filipe,
> 
> Os corais estão cheios de saúde e a coralina está com muita força, tens ideia do valor do teu KH?
> 
> Queremos ver uma foto panorâmica! 
> 
> abraço


Ricardo, o KH anda a rondar os 7.0 e 7.2 do ultimo teste que fiz estava a 7.0 , ando um bocado "stressado" pois tenho os valores um pouco fora do normal o cálcio encontra-se a 460mg/l o magnésio andava sempre em 1470, agora anda mais alto tanto que o teste que tenho da Salifert nem tem escala suficiente para medir....

Em conversa com o PmRg, falou-se que poderia ser o sal "estragado" pois já aconteceu a um amigo dele em UK. O que vou fazer em principio hoje é fazer 5 litros com sal que tenho (Coral Pro Salt) para testar os parâmetros. Visto este sal estar acabar vou comprar outro que o PmRg me aconselhou, o sal da KZ "Korallen-Zucht Reefer´s Best Coral Reef Salt".

Resumindo os parâmetros:

Po4 - 0 mg/l
Kh - 7
Mg - 1500 para cima  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 
Ca - 460 mg/l
Dens - 1024
temp - 26ºc

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Bem feitos 5 Litros de osmose e adicionar a respectiva quantidade de sal aqui ficam os parametros:

Kh 6.5
Mg (nao tem escala o teste ou seja "imenso")

Portanto tenho de comprar Sal...

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Bem isto agora com os Exames da faculdade não anda fácil, mas aqui ficou uma manutenção muito rápida ao reef, como vêem ainda existe corais para colocar em sítios específicos, e uma ou outra rocha que é para fragar e meter as rochas a ir embora :P Com esta confusão toda da faculdade morreram me 2 corais...

fica aqui a geral



e dos corais


"mini frags de corais que se partiram hoje na manutenção..."

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tá porreiro... e fresco sem algas!!!  :Pracima: 

é deixar crescer os SPS's, para ganhar mais forma  :Wink: 

Pedro.

----------


## Paulo Bio

gosto bastante deste nano reef.... muito porreiro mesmo...

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola filipe
muito bom o aqua
fazes adicao de alguma substancia tipo MG ? CA ? ou Kh ? reactores ?
consegues esses valores atravez do sal?
que iluminacao tens de momento?
abraco :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito BOm! :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Obrigado a todos os comentários  :Wink: 




> ola filipe
> muito bom o aqua
> fazes adicao de alguma substancia tipo MG ? CA ? ou Kh ? reactores ?
> consegues esses valores atravez do sal?
> que iluminacao tens de momento?
> abraco


Ingo, Até agora não foi preciso adicionar nada na agua pois por "maldição" tive sempre parâmetros altos. Já adicionei uma vez Calmax A e B mas não é necessário agora visto ter uns valores um pouco altos. O sal que compro é o da Tropic Marin, neste momento estou com 3x24W T5 - 1 actinica e 2 x 10000k



Hoje fiz uma Tpa de 10 Litros pois os meus vidros andam a ficar verdes muito rapidos e então antes da tpa e limpeza fica aqui os testes:



Fica aqui apenas uma foto para abrir o apetite  :Wink:

----------

